

One minute of DDoS attack punished with two years - Mustafabei
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/04/oneminute_kochblocking_attack_earns_attacker_two_years_massive_fine/

======
nkuttler
The lawyer fees sound excessive, but when you play with fire you can get
burned. I wonder though what the guy's lawyers were doing, or if the guy
confessed, or how the evidence against him was gathered.

